
Internet History of the 1960s - bootload
http://www.computerhistory.org/internethistory/1960s/
======
bootload
_" After installation in September, handwritten logs from UCLA show the first
host-to-host connection, from UCLA to SRI, is made on October 29, 1969. The
first 'Log-In' crashes the SRI host, but the next attempt works!"_

src:
[https://twitter.com/HamishMThompson/status/65963668851226214...](https://twitter.com/HamishMThompson/status/659636688512262144)

